# My 'Fixer- Upper Project'…



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

We have a horse trailer. It's a two horse trailer. It's completely man-made (it was built by my great grandmother's husband over thirty years ago). I've never hauled a horse in it, but it has been used for horses and cows, and it's only been redone once, I think. It shows it, too.

The floor mats are rotted, the floor is busted in places, it's rusty, old, in horrible shape, a danger to horses and cows, the tires need replacing, the brake-lights don't work, etc… and a few years ago, my uncle and his son decided to paint it bright white (it's made out of wood and metal). The paint has faded horribly and it looks horrible…

So, my mother has set me up to fix it up. Her husband (my stepdad) is going to redo the floor (the wood that needs replacing) and fix what needs to be fixed. My mum is planning on buying mats and stuff like that for it, and guess who gets to repaint it? Yep, that's right… me. I'm gonna repaint it, with the help of my cousin and a few friends. We're planning on painting the wood a deep red color, the metal will be a dark metallic, and the inside wood will be a lighter red… but it's gonna be a lot of work…

But I think I can do it!

I'm planning on starting to sand some of the rust off tomorrow… I won't be painting the metal part for a few days yet, as I'm doing the wood first (I'm planning on painting the wood parts this weekend).

Here's some pictures of what it looks like right now… When we get it all done (which will take quite a while, I think) I'll post the 'after' pictures.

The mats that have NEVER been taken care of (we're planning on buying some more, 'cause these are definitely not going back inside it!)…










The ceiling (those screws gotta be fixed… along with the holes, etc…!)…



















The floor (we're going to put down plywood over it, because the wood is petrified oak and isn't rotten, but broken)



















And the trailer… (We're supposed to get to work on it this weekend… sanding, repainting, fixing, etc…)





































My stepdad is also going to put a divider in it, since my uncle ripped it out to make a cattle trailer (my uncle was also planning on ripping the top off, for some reason, and said that it was a good thing we told him we were going to remodle it... I dn't get my family sometimes...), and he's also going to fix the front part inside the trailer (where the saddles, feed, etc… goes). The biggest problem at the moment, though, is the floor and the middle bar, because it's broken and has to be welded together again, and if it breaks out completely, then the trailer's roof could fall in at the back.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

can't wait to see what it looks like afterwards.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, I think it's going to look 110% better!

But there's no doubt about it, we've got a massive project on our hands to make this thing safe for cattle and horses!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You've definitely got a big undertaking there Britt! Anxious to see how it turns out! Are you sanding it by hand? I'd look into renting a sand blaster, you could have it done in a day


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes, I'm sanding it by hand. 
I've bought two hand-sanders (non electric) and I'm going to borrow my stepdad's electric sander and start sanding this afternoon and tomorrow.

My stepdad is wanting to get the floor and brakelights working and fixed first, then whatever welding and metal cutting he has to do next... then the rest of it, but I can start repainting it as soon as I get it sanded and all.


----------



## jcooks13 (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW! That is going to be a project, good luck!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

wow that is going to be quite the project!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The frame looks rather light, like something for hauling a quad or riding mower. My two horse had a much heavier frame. Those doors won't hold if a horse decides it's leaving. This would likely work for calves or ponies, but I wouldn't trust it to haul anything bigger.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

*PLEASE* put plywood, or something, on those barred rear doors. Horses WILL kick the back doors sooner or later. The horses leg WILL go through those bars and get stuck. That would be horrible! 

It would be easy to replace those dangerous pointed screws on the roof with rivets.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you guys!

I was thinking about plywood on the rear doors just earlier today... it would make it safe for the horses and cattle. I'll talk to my stepdad about it when he comes out to get startd on the trailer, but I'm sure he will agree... he's as excited about remodeling this thing as I am. If he (well, my mum) won't buy plywood for the doors, then I'll save my money and buy it, and get my stepdad to help me put it in, but the doors will be fixed.

It is a light frame, sorta... but it's hauled horses and cattle for over thirty years now with little to no problems. My great grandmother's husband built this trailer, so... well, he built it with his hands, he didn't buy it. Lol...

The frame won't be reinforced anymore, as it's still in good condition (under all that rust and the horrible paint job)...

Also, those horrible, horrible crews will be fixed. I'm not sure what my stepdad is planning on doing, but this trailer will definately be safe for the cows and horses when we're through with it. It may not be gorgeous, but it will be a lot nicer, I think.

Wish me luck, guys... I start sanding tomorrow sometime!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The roof looks like galvanized metal. Ive never painted galvanized myself but have been told it takes a few more prep steps prior to painting over regular steel. Might want to google it real quick to see what you need to do.

Other then that, have fun. I've redone an old trailer myself and found it quite rewarding to do.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone crawled underneath to have a good look at the frame. Tall grass carries moisture which helps rot the frame. Especially where the boards touch.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I will look up galvanized metal, thanks for that tidbit of info... and no, no one has been under it yet to look at the frame. We're getting to work with the first step of remodeling it tomorrow.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm scared.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't get your comment...?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Britt said:


> I don't get your comment...?


Looks like it needs more work and $$ than it would be worth. Putting money in it will not get you any more value. Looks like a big undertaking and it's a scary thought.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

So far, we've got most of the floor in (we're putting treated wood over what is already there and doubling it up to make it sturdier... the wood in it already is treated oak).

So far, we've spent $60$ and four hours of labor. My stepdad is waiting until he gets paid tomorrow to buy more wood and more screws to finish out the floor.

We're not fixing it to sell it, we're fixing it to use it... and it'snot that big of a project, really... it's just going to take a few weeks or so... if I work on it (sanding) for a few hours daily and my stepdad comes out on the weekends to do his part...


----------

